# Coat Length



## Arianka Finn (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I recently adopted a kitten and he is my first cat. I brought him home on December 19 as a foster, since he was pretty sick with an URI. It took him a couple of months to get healthy and after having him so long, we just couldn't let him go. We recently had a vet appointment and the vet mentioned he may have a longer coat once he reaches adulthood. I was surprised, as he doesn't have a very long coat right now. I was just curious if there are any indicators he may have now that will help me gage adult coat length. When he first came to us, he was pretty fluffy, but he was only about 10 weeks old (photo of him on couch, half sitting). He really thinned out while he was recovering from his URI (photo in bandana) and I assumed it was because he was getting older. He does have longer ear tufts, a puffy tail, longer hair in between his paw pads and a fluffy belly, but the rest of him is pretty short. I just assumed he'd continue to thin out, but he's actually starting to get some of his original fluff back (most recent photos on cat tower). He is 6.5 pounds, and according to the vet, he likely just hit the 5 month mark. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, I think he'll have longer hair.  Very pretty little cat! 

Advice: Train him now to enjoy being brushed. It will help a lot in the future.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

oh he is darling. Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## Arianka Finn (Feb 7, 2018)

lol. good advice! 

thank you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very handsome silver mackeral tabby.....He's definitely at least a_ Medium Longhair_, but likely not as long a coat as a Persian. 
Yes, definitely groom him every day with a _polished stainless steel grooming comb that has finer teeth on one side of it and wider on the other_, available at Amazon and pet stores. The comb slides through the coat better than a brush which can cause static and may pull out too much coat. Start with the head and let your cat rub his cheeks against the comb and then gradually comb the top of the head, chest, back and sides, and leave the tummy as he may be ticklish. Have your treat bag nearby, talk to him in a sweet singsong voice, stop if he shows annoyance or aversion, continue with a few strokes more, and then give him a treat---always end the session on a happy note! Most cats will come around to looking forward to a daily grooming as a special time with you and it can be a good bonding experience for you both. 
Also clip his claws about every 3 weeks, just the tips so you don't cut into the "quick" (vein), and give him a few treats afterwards. Always do your grooming in the same place, such as a bathroom or laundry room with a door and countertop in event your cat wants to get away......my cats jump up and start purring as soon as I get the clippers out, or a comb (tho Devons need very little grooming). 
You'll find during late spring and early fall is a time of "coat drop", and grooming every day eliminates a lot loose hair and avoids hair balls. Happy grooming! :smile2:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah! He is just scrumptious! 

I have no idea how to tell if a kitten will eventually be longhaired or not. My very unscientific way of deciding that your kitty would probably be medium hair was that the fur on his face, chest and tail are fluffy, but the fur on his forelegs isn't. Therefore, neither shorthair nor longhair.  

What's his name?


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

OOOOO CONGRATS!! he's absolutely gorgeous
He looks almost like a Tabby and Maine **** type of mix because of the ears. But yes it seems he's going to have much longer hair. 
My kitten they told me was a short hair but after a few months of feeding and proper care her coat just grew and grew so maybe they just all have shorter coats when they are little. 
Super adorable either way


----------



## Arianka Finn (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks so much for all of the advice! I agree Finn's coat seems to be medium length. We've started to work on brushing, but so far he isn't a fan lol. Will continue to try


----------

